# Iverson 20 point First quarter



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

How many points will he end up with?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

48


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

4 Quarters
20 points in One Quarter
=
80 Points total

MATH KNOWLEDGE STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

59


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, 10 minutes left in the 2n quarter and he has 24 Points on 11-15 Shooting


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I said 50+. Not necessarily because I think it'll happen. I just want to see it.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

7 mins to go in the second he has 24 on 11-17 shooting with 5 assists.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

38


----------



## Flawda Gatorz (Feb 27, 2005)

35


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'll let you know in about 80 minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pinball said:


> I'll let you know in about 80 minutes. :biggrin:


I would guess 40-49.

-Petey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

42


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

48ish


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I went 20-30, he's at 30 now.
Pull him!


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

30 @ the half

He'll slow down abit in the second, 44.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm changing my vote from 40-50 to 50+ (he's gonna get 60 again :biggrin: )


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the hottest I've ever seen Allen Iverson.  He's got 40 with 7+ to go in the 3rd. If this continues, which it hopefully will, he should get more than 60 tonight.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Virtuoso said:


> 30 @ the half
> 
> He'll slow down abit in the second, 44.


Hasnt slowed down yet. He has 40 with 7 to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Anyone watching this? Iverson's just walking the ball up the court and either getting all the way to the basket off a brush screen or drilling a three when they pull off him.

37 points with 8 minutes left in the 3rd. Redd and Korver putting on a little shooting show, put them on the USA NT!

All this being said, Milwaukee is a horrible defensive team. It seems like they make a no defensive adjustments, ever. JO had 55 of them earlier in the season and so did AI with 50+ point game...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

RoyWilliams said:


> Hasnt slowed down yet. He has 40 with 7 to go in the 3rd.


Man, insane.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Bucks have to stay in this one so he doesn't sit for most of the 4th.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

aside from the 40 points, he has 7 assists as well


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

im predicting 72 points


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

mellow-dramatik said:


> im predicting 72 points


If he got 70 points, I'd have to buy a whole new set of boxers


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

man i wish i cud watch this game


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

mellow-dramatik said:


> man i wish i cud watch this game


I'm really glad they're playing it, we don't get a lot of Sixers games in Canada


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

i think hes got 45 going into the 4th, only 15 points to get 60 :clap:


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Eatinthepudding8 said:


> i think hes got 45 going into the 4th, only 15 points to get 60 :clap:


and he's averaging 15 points a quarter :clap:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, he averages 32 pgg, so 8 is about normal. 53 points is still nice.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Well, he averages 32 pgg, so 8 is about normal. 53 points is still nice.


he doesn't average 32 ppg, and tonite isn't a normal nite either, he's averaging 15 points per quarter like I said above


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

In the lsat month+, he averages 32.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> In the lsat month+, he averages 32.


ok, I just don't really see what that has to do with tonight


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

The fact that season averages are a far better predictor of the next quarter than the prior stats in the game, unless there is something specific about this game (eg. unusually poor defense).


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

ok well how about this, Allen Iverson is averaging 47 ppg against the Bucks this season (excluding this game)

As for this game, Iverson hasn't been given a single shot in the 4th, and is still at 45

EDIT: I disagree with your statement of players averages are a better prediction then earlier stats in the game, because if sumone gets really hot, like Iverson is tonite, averages don't matter because he is not slowing down, jsut like T-Mac wasn't slowing down when he dropped 60 last year, or when Amare dropped 50....


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Certainly head to head is valuable as well, although sample size poses a big problem.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Certainly head to head is valuable as well, although sample size poses a big problem.


So you're saying he can't keep up this play and finish with 60 because he is too short?  You do know that he has dropped 50, 54 and 60 all this season, and multiple other 50 point occasions


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> So you're saying he can't keep up this play and finish with 60 because he is too short?  You do know that he has dropped 50, 54 and 60 all this season, and multiple other 50 point occasions


 That isn't what he means when he says sample size LMAO.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Lanteri said:


> That isn't what he means when he says sample size LMAO.


Oh, sorry then, just to clarify, what did you mean LuckyAC?


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Oh, sorry then, just to clarify, what did you mean LuckyAC?


He means that AI has played only a small number of games against the Bucks this year, so its hard to tell anything definitive from that. Sample size is the number of observations you use to draw some sort of conclusion. A small sample size means your conclusion is less solid.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Oh, sorry then, just to clarify, what did you mean LuckyAC?


Sample size refers to the size of the data set. A few games against the Bucks is too small a data set to generate firm conclusions because a few games can be influenced by luck.

A bigger sample size (a month of games, a season of games, etc) gives you more confidence in the numbers.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Thank you for clarifying that. I was going through a brain-fart


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Who keeps voting for 30-40?


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

look at korver, 4th quater and hes jacked up 15 3's- 4-15 from 3, 2-3 for 2 pointers


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, no 70 for Iverson, but he kept scoring long enough to clinch the game, which is all that really matters.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I wish he ended up with 50, it seems so much better then 48, if only they gave him the ball in the 4th


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

rawse said:


> I said 50+. Not necessarily because I think it'll happen. I just want to see it.


ditto...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Just when you begin to think that Iverson has peaked as a player, he has a year like this. He's already reclaimed his throne as the best scorer in the league as far as I'm concerned. While his fg% is still mediocre, he gets to the FT line at will and that makes his ppfga very respectable. He's also averaging a career high in assists. All I know is that I wouldn't want to play Philly in the postseason this year. In a seven game series AI might score 40+ 3-4 times.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Anybody notice that he just kills Milwaukee, this year in 3 games he's scored 40, 54 and 48, while shooting 51-92 and averaging over 7 assists a game against the Bucks. 

You would think by now they would figure something out to at least slow him up.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> 48ish


Wow I am good... :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Wow I am good... :biggrin: :banana:


Yeah you are good...ish


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> 48


Wow what a great prediction.
:clap:


----------

